# XM Radio issues



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm wondering in your case if it is specifically radio related? If it is I'm sure your dealership would replace the radio.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

buckeyewalt said:


> This by far,,,has to be the poorest excuse for a radio/infotainment system ever!!! Getting an error XM loading,,,does anyone have an idea what this is....subscription up to date,,radio works,,,XM works on some channels, but the ones I want to listen too,,,I get this message......this is among other problems I have with the system!!!:$#angry:




buckeyewalt,
I understand your frustration with this issue. Have you had your dealer look into this for you? Please keep me posted and if you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

